# jdm bumper



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

anyone know where i can find a sunny gts front bumper?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

http://www.hkmconsultant.com/hkm/bumpers.htm , a little time at the search would of found it, plus many more


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I emailed that person about the bumper... he doesn't stock any of those bumpers. He offers everything thru a group deal only and he's expecting a lot of money for it.


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

Twiz said:


> I emailed that person about the bumper... he doesn't stock any of those bumpers. He offers everything thru a group deal only and he's expecting a lot of money for it.


if u find someone thats sellin a jdm sunny gts bumper for a decent price pm me


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well as long as we get 15 mix and match peices they will get this all for us at half the cost of it new.

so there are alot of interest but when time comes for down payment only 2 paid up.

so if you are really really intersted then get a downpayment ready for they are willing to do so but only if they have 15 peices total mix and match or 5 full kits ( side front and rear bumper )


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> well as long as we get 15 mix and match peices they will get this all for us at half the cost of it new.
> 
> so there are alot of interest but when time comes for down payment only 2 paid up.
> 
> so if you are really really intersted then get a downpayment ready for they are willing to do so but only if they have 15 peices total mix and match or 5 full kits ( side front and rear bumper )


how much would it be for the front bumper?


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

Primeredb13 said:


> how much would it be for the front bumper?


 Last GB I saw that Liuspeed was pushing, prices were about $330 (not including shipping)for B14 bumpers,.... and it is in used and weathered condition. A direct bolt in also is not guaranteed. 
But besides that, w/ much TLC, the finished product will definetly make your B14 "beefier looking" in the front, and those double fogs certainly don't hurt either!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm in for a front clip (bumper and headlights/turnsignalls don't need grille) However it shouldn't be for more than $500 shipped. New the bumper is only $150 and bumpers cost more in the states than they do abroad.

Seth


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

sethwas said:


> I'm in for a front clip (bumper and headlights/turnsignalls don't need grille) However it shouldn't be for more than $500 shipped. New the bumper is only $150 and bumpers cost more in the states than they do abroad.
> 
> Seth


only 150? is that shipped?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that not the jdm bumper.. shipped for the b14 and b13 jdm bumper shouldnt be more the 400 dollars shipped if they use greyhound but we still need 15 peices total with deposits and everything before they will even deal with us


----------



## bigchu420 (Feb 24, 2004)

*Get it quick!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=72206&item=7955883115&rd=1


----------

